# Waterless wash



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Anybody used CGs waterless wash system, if so is it as good as ONR


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Eric the Red said:


> Anybody used CGs waterless wash system, if so is it as good as ONR


It would be fairer to compare CG with Opti clean which is Optimums waterless wash system.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Have you tried them both Dave, are they really QDs


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

ive used cg eco clean which is a waterless wash i think similar,was ok but wouldnt use if cars particularly dirty,i got palpertations every time i used so packed it away until summer and cleaner cars alround.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Eric the Red said:


> Have you tried them both Dave, are they really QDs


imo they are qd 's but a stronger concentrate to lift more dirt,they behave exactly like qd when using


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Eric the Red said:


> Have you tried them both Dave, are they really QDs


Not QDs Eric but I get where your coming from, although as robin has said they do behave similar.
They are really ideally used as a product placed between a QD and an ONR wash.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Not QDs Eric but I get where your coming from, although as robin has said they do behave similar.
> They are really ideally used as a product placed between a QD and an ONR wash.


thats a good positioning of the product dave :thumb:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Eric the Red said:


> Anybody used CGs waterless wash system, if so is it as good as ONR


the waterless wash system you're reffering to will be the ecosmart RU.

totally different to ONR.

in terms of it being alike, it's more akin to the Hose free Eco wash.

you mix a small amount in with water (like ONR) and it's basically the same directions.

just do a search for hose free ecowash, and you'll find some reviews bud :thumb:


----------

